# Farm Pro tractors & Homier



## NCBill

I got a Homier flyer in my local newspaper last week. Kinda reminded me of a Cummins tool sale. They have tons of merchandise for sale. They are selling Farm Pro 2 WD 20HP tractors for $3699.99, 25HP 4WD for $6499.99, and 30HP 4WD for $8499.99. The ad does not say "refurbished" or "reconditioned" and has no indication on whether you will have the tractor delivered or whether they will have it on the spot ready to haul home.

As far as I know Farm Pro is a tractor name used by Jinma of China. I don't think I'd buy one if I were in the market, even at these low prices. Just can't imagine if someone bought a tractor off of a "mobile truck sale" who are they going to contact for an oil filter in 2 years? China??

Couldn't get over a price of $3699 for a 20HP tractor though.


----------



## Michael

They seem to be a tractor I would be more concerned about if a fuel injector or something goes wrong on a major part, Filter, belts, oil and the such I sure there is a cross reference to NAPa or just about any parts house items would work. I am also of the opinion that if you are mechanic you should be able to work on it. I would never trust the warranty on it.


----------



## chrpmaster

Just to offer another opinion and for what its worth I live near where Homier has their headquarters in Huntington Indiana. I have seen their tractors at these tent sales and though I was initially skeptical after looking into it further I have changed my mind. These tractors are built pretty tough and, if I'm not mistaken, the engines are made by the same company, Jinma that makes the engines for John Deere utility tractors. There warehouse in Huntington is huge (over 200,000 sq ft) and they are expanding it. They are a family owned business that seems to be doing well. I have spoken to several owners of their tractors and all of them are very happy. One guy I met at a tent sale said he owned the 25 horse 4 wheel drive model for the past 5 years and bush hogged 20 acres with a 6 ft mower and the only problem he had was he broke a link on the 3 pt hitch when he hit a stump in the field. He was still under warranty and they overnighted the part to him the next day. They also include a kit which has all the filters you need for the first 2 years of scheduled maintenance. Plus the customer service people are in Huntington and speak English which is becoming more unusual every day. 

I would not hesitate to buy one if I needed one (and got approval from she who must be obeyed ) The alternative is buying a very used Deere and expect to do lots of repairs. For the price you can't beat it.

Just my .02 worth

Andy


----------



## Live Oak

Andy, thanks for the first hand feedback. Great and very informative post. From folks I have spoken with, Northern Tool pretty much does the same thing only their prices are not as good.


----------



## ARTRAC

Injectors, water pumps starters, and so on available in many places, not just Homier. While the engines in Jinma and Farm Pro tractors are not the yanmar engines used in JD tractors, they are widely used in multiple applications in China. I would estimate over 10,000 Jinma tractors to have been imported to USA in 2004, nearly that in 2003 and about 5000 in 2002, so there are enough to encourage dealers to stock parts. We have sold dozens of the 2420 for less than $4000 and have had few warranty issues. IMHO (a bit biased) These are great alternatives to used or grey market tractors.


----------

